# Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?



## StellaNor (19. Dezember 2007)

*Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

Ich habe mich schon seit geraumer Zeit versucht in das Thema xtreme-OC einzulesen.
Gefunden habe ich sehr viel Interessantes, u. a. auch physikalische Grundlagen, Zusammenhänge und Formeln.

Was ich nicht gefunden habe (oder durch die Vielfalt der Informationen übersehen habe), ist der Zusammenhang
von Vcore und thermischer Verlustleistung einer CPU zur Kühlleistung entsprechender Chiller/KoKü/Dice/LN2.
Trotz extremer Kühlleistung kann die Vcore ja nicht grenzenlos angehoben werden.

Welche Faktoren bestimmen jetzt aber diese Grenze unter Extremkühlung?

Mir ist zumindest klar, das ich einer thermischen Verlustleistung seitens der CPU mindestens die gleiche Kühlleistung
entgegen setzen muss.

An einem einfachen Beispiel (nicht extrem) dargestellt: Wenn eine gut dimensionierte Wasserkühlung - hier meine
ich speziell den Radiator - 150W Kühlleistung zur Verfügung stellt, kann die thermische Verlustleistung ebenso 150W
betragen. Durch OC Versuche erreiche ich jedoch nicht diese thermische Verlustleistung, es sei denn durch weiteres
Erhöhen der Vcore, die sich dann aber schon im kritischen Bereich bewegen würde obwohl die Temperaturen in einem
unkritischen Bereich liegen.

Vielleicht findet sich hier jemand, der mir die Zusammenhänge etwas mehr verdeutlichen kann.
Freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

Afaik wird die Vcore bei LN2 Kühlung garnicht mehr durch die Kühlleistung begrenzt. Stattdessen muss hier in erster Linie auf Elektromigration geachtet werden.
Ausserdem skaliert  eine CPU nicht beliebig mit der Spannung weshalb sich eine Anhebung irgendwann sowieso nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## StellaNor (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

Ja für LN2 hab ich mir soetwas auch gedacht.
Aber wie achte ich denn auf Elektromigration? Das ist m. E. doch ein nicht
sichtbarer Vorgang. Und in wie weit hat Elektromigration etwas mit
thermischer Verlustleistung zu tun?


----------



## Oliver (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

Eine hohe Spannung ist unter anderem aus mehreren Grund gefährlich:

Einzelne Teile der CPU können start überhitzen und somit einen Defekt hervorrufen. Wird die CPU auf Minusgrade gekühlt, wird die gesamte CPU kälter und die kritische Temperatur einzelner Transistoren sinkt somit ebenfalls. Ein höherer Vcore kann aufgrund der hohen Reserven eingesetzt werden.

Zum anderen führt ein hoher Vcore zu einer beschleunigten Alterung der Bauteile. Die Transistoren sind für eine maximale Spannung ausgelegt. Wird diese überschritten, kann die hohe Spannung früher oder später zu defekten führen. Dieser Prozess wird durch sehr gute Kühlung (Kokü, DI, LN2) lediglich verlangsamt, nicht aber gestoppt. 

Der eigentliche Grund, warum Extrem-Übertakter eine sehr hohe Vcore benutzen ist schlicht und ergreifend folgender: Mit der Extrem-Kühlung soll das Maximale aus dem System geholt werden. Was zählt, ist das Ergebnis, nicht ob die CPU/GPU am Ende noch funktioniert.


----------



## StellaNor (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

Danke Oliver, das beantwortet eigentlich meine Frage weitestgehend.

Das bedeutet, dass Extrem-Übertakter die Spannung soweit erhöhen, bis keine Leistungserhöhung mehr möglich ist und die Spannungserhöhung eigentlich nur durch die jeweilige CPU selbst begrenzt wird - weil aufgrund der hohen Kühlungsreserven "Ptot" eigentlich nicht mehr eintreten kann. Ich hoffe ich habe das so richtig interpretiert.


----------



## Oliver (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

Ja, das stimmt weitestgehend. Ab einer gewissen Vcore, geht eine CPU ziemlich direkt kaputt. Bei 45-Nanometer-Penryns scheint das bei um die 2,15 Volt der Fall zu sein.

Hinzu kommt, dass durch die Erhöhung der Spannung die Verlustleistung steigt und evtl. die Kühlleistung abnimmt, weil die verwendete Kühlung die Abwärme nicht mehr abführen kann. Das ist sehr oft bei Kompressorkühlungen der Fall.

CPUs skalieren zudem unterschiedlich gut mit erhöhter Spannung. Bei einigen CPUs macht es keinen Unterschied (bei sehr guter Kühlung) ob die CPU mit 1,7 oder 1,8 Volt betrieben wird. Einen großen Einfluss auf die maximale Übertaktbarkeit hat die Temperatur der CPU. Oft ist eine CPU wegen zu hoher Temperatur limitiert und kann nicht weiter übertaktet werden. Das passiert schnell mit 65-nm-Kentsfields. Dann bringt eine erhöhung der Vcore  von 1,4 auf 1,55 Volt keine Besserung des Gesamttaktes mit sich.

Abschließende Worte: Extrem-Übertakter nutzen die Vcore, die den höchsten Takt ermöglicht und gleichzeitig die CPU nicht sofort zerstört. Neue CPUs sind recht unempfindlich gegen eine zu hohe Spannung geworden. Vor einigen Jahren war es noch viel einfacher eine CPU durch eine zu hohe Kernspannung zu zerestören.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

Danke für die Auskunft
mich würde aber noch interessieren, ob a) die CPU nach so einer extremen "Benchsession" noch normal läuft bzw. ob sie weiterverwendet wird und b) ob bei OC Events mehrere CPUs vorhanden sind falls mal einer den geist aufgibt?
Danke 
MFG


----------



## simons700 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

Hab ich dass richtig verstanden?
kann ich also die Spannung bis 2,15V anheben wen ich ausreichend kühle.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*



simons700 schrieb:


> Hab ich dass richtig verstanden?
> kann ich also die Spannung bis 2,15V anheben wen ich ausreichend kühle.



Ja hast du, allerdings dürften die CPUs nicht sehr lange leben.


----------



## Oliver (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

Bei etwa 2,15 Volt gibt die CPU sofort den Geist ab. Je näher man diesem Wert kommt, desto schneller vergeht die Lebensdauer der CPU. Für den Alltagsbetrieb lasse ich meine CPUs auch mit Wasserkühlung nicht mit mehr als 1,45 Volt laufen...


----------



## Nelson (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

hehe mein athlon 64 rennt noch mit 1,6V unter Lukü stabil^^


----------



## niLe (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

Die genannten 1,45V bezogen sich wohl auch auf die maximale VCore bei Conroes..je nach Architektur ist die diese Grenze natürlich anders, versuch mal einen Conroe mit 1,6V mit LüKü zu kühlen


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

@nie: Conroe 1,6V @air geht eigentlich noch zeitweise, dauerhaft ist das allerdings Murks 
2,15V scheint in der Tat die absolut kritische Grenze zu sein; Coolaler sind schon zwei QX9650 gestorben und die VCore war in dem Bereich...
AFAIK hat elmor für den 65nm CPUZ-Rekord sogar über 2,2V eingesetzt (und wurde ein paar Tage später getoppt )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

@oliver: hast du zufällig nen überblick über lebensdauer und vcore für verschiedene fertigungsprozesse?
(konkret: intel 130nm p4ee m0 stepping)


----------



## Oliver (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vcore/P vs. Kühlleistung?*

Nein, leider nicht. 

Solche Angaben sind besten Falls Schätzungen. Wie lang eine CPU mit Standardspannung x und OC-Vcore y letzenendes lebt, lässt sich schwer abschätzen. Anhand der Temperaturentwicklung haben sich in der Cummonity gewisse Werte als "sicher" etabliert.

Da kein einziger P4 in meinem Besitz war, kann ich dir die Frage leider nicht beantworten.


----------

